# Monster Tappan Saugeye



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I remember a thread a couple of months ago where a guy posted a tiny cell phone pic of a huge saugeye caught out of Tappan and everyone was jumping on the dude saying it was a fake and no way it was that big. Tried using the search but couldn't find the thread. Ran across a high quality pic on the Tappan Lake Park facebook page. 27.5" and 13 pounds.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=392218304142557&set=a.228574153840307.63668.119597798071277&type=3&theater


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

theres hawgs in tappan, no question about it!! a few years ago 2 were caught the same day over 13#!!! Jim Corey (cripple creek)weighed them...



R.I.P. Jim!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Omg that is awesome! What a FAT PIGGIE!!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey WAVE, THAT'S what we want at Tappan, not those bugle lips!! That is a dandy!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Hey WAVE, THAT'S what we want at Tappan, not those bugle lips!! That is a dandy!!


i hear ya!!! dang ole bugle lips!!:B


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Would Atwood have any saugeye this size?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Tatonka said:


> Would Atwood have any saugeye this size?


its possible, just not likely and few and far between if so...i personally havent seen any from atwood that broke the 6# mark


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> its possible, just not likely and few and far between if so...i personally havent seen any from atwood that broke the 6# mark


I have seen them in the 8# to 10# mark in the 90s, an old guy fished that lake every day and would keep a few to eat and I would watch him clean them but was more curious on whether they get that old due to the lake itself
Sorry I should have asked my question better, heck if I ever caught one myself over 3# I would be surprised


----------

